# Poll For Women With Kids



## chingchang (Sep 21, 2010)

Greetings,

I have an informal poll I'd like y'all to take to test a theory. Please take a few minutes to participate if you are a women with children. If your children are out of the house...please think back to when they were in the house. 

1. Age

2. Marital Status

3. Children? How many? Ages?

4. How often do you have sex with your partner?

5. Do you want more...same or less sex than you currently have?

My theory is that women with children in the house don't have much sex and they generally don't want more. Don't let my theory affect your answers. I am very interested to see what the ladies say...

Thanks for participating! 
CC


----------



## mrsromance (Oct 21, 2010)

1.)34
2.) married
3.)18 month old(1child)
4.) sex about 2-3 times a week. 
5.) I could probably have more on a good week or at least 1x on a i'm really tired week. it varies for me.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

chingchang said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have an informal poll I'd like y'all to take to test a theory. Please take a few minutes to participate if you are a women with children. If your children are out of the house...please think back to when they were in the house.



1. Mid 40's 
2. Married 
3. 6 (from pull ups to college age) (5 still at home)
4. 4-6 times a week 
5. I am happy with what we have - These days I desire it more aggressively than him, but used to be the other way around. 




chingchang said:


> My theory is that women with children in the house don't have much sex and they generally don't want more. Don't let my theory affect your answers. I am very interested to see what the ladies say...



I have a book on my shelf entitled "When Mama Ain't Happy, Ain't Nobody Happy" -- So daddy makes sure I get lots of sex. And this keeps the house running more smoothly.


----------



## misspuppy (Sep 19, 2010)

*1. Age-* 34

*2. Marital Status-* married

*3. Children? How many? Ages?* yes 1 16 yr old son

*4. How often do you have sex with your partner?* 2-3 times week

*5. Do you want more...same or less sex than you currently have?*

OMG for the last one hubby says im a horn dog when it comes to se, i swear i want it more than anybody.. ...


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

1. Age *29

2. Marital Status *Married

3. Children? How many? Ages? 2 kids 6 & 3

4. How often do you have sex with your partner? 3-6 times a week

5. Do you want more...same or less sex than you currently have? Yes, I would like sex pretty much every day


----------



## lbell629 (May 10, 2010)

1. Age - 31

2. Marital Status - Married

3. Children? How many? Ages? - 1 kid - 4 years old

4. How often do you have sex with your partner? Once in awhile - could be once or twice a week, could be once or twice a month

5. Do you want more...same or less sex than you currently have? Typically I would like more than we are currently having


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

Age 32
Married
Two kids;6 & 2 yr old
3-4 times a week. 
With two little kids, and a house to take care of,3-4 times, it's enough for me right now.


----------



## mommy2 (Oct 27, 2009)

1. Age - *39*
2. Marital Status-*Married*
3. Children?* Yes *How many? *Two* Ages? *7 yrs & 4 yrs*
4. How often do you have sex with your partner? *3-6 times per week.*
5. Do you want more...same or less sex than you currently have?
*Would like more but usually so tired in the evening from work/kids, etc. That's the case for both of us.*.


----------



## Lucee74 (Oct 23, 2010)

1. Age - 35

2. Marital Status - married

3. Children? How many? Ages? - 3 (10, 8, and 6)

4. How often do you have sex with your partner? - maybe once a week

5. Do you want more...same or less sex than you currently have? - I want more sex.


----------



## chingchang (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies so far ladies! Once we get up to about 20 replies I'll tally the results. I will say that I don't know how representative the ladies here are of society given that you probably are interested in sex to be participating in this forum. So...the results will be slightly biased. I am encouraged at the results so far...to see so many women extremely interested in sex and willing to speak out about it.

Hugs,
CC


----------



## drillie (Aug 23, 2010)

chingchang said:


> Thanks for the replies so far ladies! Once we get up to about 20 replies I'll tally the results. I will say that I don't know how representative the ladies here are of society given that you probably are interested in sex to be participating in this forum. So...the results will be slightly biased. I am encouraged at the results so far...to see so many women extremely interested in sex and willing to speak out about it.
> 
> Hugs,
> CC


I know this is late but heres my answers... 34yrs....2 kids 12 and 5...times a week depend maybe 2-3....Yes I would like it more often...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

chingchang said:


> Thanks for the replies so far ladies! Once we get up to about 20 replies I'll tally the results. I will say that I don't know how representative the ladies here are of society given that you probably are interested in sex to be participating in this forum. So...the results will be slightly biased. I am encouraged at the results so far...to see so many women extremely interested in sex and willing to speak out about it.
> 
> Hugs,
> CC


how come no polls for men? LOL
but hey, it proves 1 thing so far, we are in the presence of some hot mommas!


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

1. Age 31

2. Marital Status Living together

3. Children? How many? Ages? 2 kids, ages 9 & 7

4. How often do you have sex with your partner? 1-4 times a month (he is an otr truck driver, gone 3-4 weeks/home 3-4 days, so it's different for us than most)

5. Do you want more...same or less sex than you currently have? I'd like more, but it's physically impossible with him gone. Or rather...it's not so much I want more, as that I would rather it be spread out over the whole month instead of crammed into 3-4 days...although those days are good days.


----------



## separatedmomof3 (Oct 6, 2010)

1. Age 43

2. Marital Status Separated

3. Children? How many? Ages? 3 kids 16, 13 and 4

4. How often do you have sex with your partner? 1-2 a week

5. Do you want more...same or less sex than you currently have? I am fine with this, he definately wants more


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

1. 42
2. Married
3. I can't remember the last time, maybe average 5/6 times a YEAR!
4. Yes, I want more....it's a MAJOR problem in our marriage!

*and seeing others averaging 3-6 times a week makes me sick!* lol


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry...
One son who's 9 years old


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

chingchang said:


> I will say that I don't know how representative the ladies here are of society given that you probably are interested in sex to be participating in this forum.


That's kind of what I was thinking too...


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

chingchang said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have an informal poll I'd like y'all to take to test a theory. Please take a few minutes to participate if you are a women with children. If your children are out of the house...please think back to when they were in the house.
> 
> ...


1. 36
2. Married 3. One child, teen 
4. Twice a month currently. Before, once a month for many years.
5. Not really.
I think children are related but mostly when sex with same person and his same tricks, it gets old. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 123 (Aug 13, 2010)

1. Age - 31

2. Marital Status - Happily Married

3. Children? How many? Ages? Yes, 3 boys (10, 12 & 13)

4. How often do you have sex with your partner? 4-6 times per week.

5. Do you want more...same or less sex than you currently have? More.... I like morning, afternoon and nighttime sex, but my hubby is good after one time in a day.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Somebody stacked the team ...

and as an aside, those who are happy and fulfilled are MUCH more likely to respond than those who are not.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo,
Wrong. I am not happy with our sex life but answering anyways.
To answer the poll:
Just turned 39. In better shape now than at 20, when we dated. Been told that I look 25 by total strangers. Two sons: eldest almost 18 and youngest just turned 13. Married 17 years. I want sex every day, often twice a day. He is happy with once a week, tops. His friends have told him he is an idiot. I agree. Grrrrr.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Deejo,
> Wrong. I am not happy with our sex life but answering anyways.
> To answer the poll:
> Just turned 39. In better shape now than at 20, when we dated. Been told that I look 25 by total strangers. Two sons: eldest almost 18 and youngest just turned 13. Married 17 years. I want sex every day, often twice a day. He is happy with once a week, tops. His friends have told him he is an idiot. I agree. Grrrrr.


LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

chingchang said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have an informal poll I'd like y'all to take to test a theory. Please take a few minutes to participate if you are a women with children. If your children are out of the house...please think back to when they were in the house.
> 
> 1. Age


42


> 2. Marital Status


Married


> 3. Children? How many? Ages?


9yo and 7yo


> 4. How often do you have sex with your partner?


ranges wildly from 5x/week to 0/week - some health problems factoring


> 5. Do you want more...same or less sex than you currently have?


would like to not have medical issues impacting the amount. the amount is always good when no external factors. medical issues change spontenaity.


> My theory is that women with children in the house don't have much sex and they generally don't want more. Don't let my theory affect your answers. I am very interested to see what the ladies say...


I would say we have a ton of sex. If anyone wanted more, it would be me.


----------



## Crazytown (Sep 27, 2010)

1. 32

2. Married

3. a little guy and a teen

4. Every day, sometimes twice (until this week when my MC gave us an exercise to try- I'll post anothe rthread about it.)

5. LESS!!!!!!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Brennan said:


> Deejo,
> Wrong. I am not happy with our sex life but answering anyways.
> To answer the poll:
> Just turned 39. In better shape now than at 20, when we dated. Been told that I look 25 by total strangers. Two sons: eldest almost 18 and youngest just turned 13. Married 17 years. I want sex every day, often twice a day. He is happy with once a week, tops. His friends have told him he is an idiot. I agree. Grrrrr.


I did qualify my statement ... and the intent of the post was to get more naysayers 

In my long term relationship experience you sexually charged creatures are about as rare as unicorns - and then BOOM, we got a friggin' baker's dozen of them posting in this thread.

I can't relate to your husband's mindset. However I'm guessing my ex-wife could. To me, it's the equivalent of having a multi-million dollar winning lottery ticket, but you don't know what you did with it and don't bother to look for it.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

my wife aint right


----------



## AWife (Sep 25, 2010)

1. Age - 38

2. Marital Status - Married

3. Children? How many? Ages? - 3 at home (7, 10, 12) 3 grown

4. How often do you have sex with your partner? - Once MAYBE twice quarterly... 

5. Do you want more...same or less sex than you currently have? MORE MORE MORE


----------



## AllTornUp (Sep 28, 2010)

1. Age - 37
2. Marital Status - married
3. Children - one 3 yr old
4. Sex how often - 2 -3 times a week
5. Do I want more - definitely. I'd like to have sex every day if possible, but my husband often goes to bed a lot later than me. We usually end up having sex in the morning before our child wakes up. I'm always the initiator and would love him to show some interest.


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm a fluffy unicorn!!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo,
If he keeps it up, that multi-million dollar winning lottery ticket is going to be cashed by someone else.


----------



## chingchang (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow! This thread it getting good. Please...keep it coming. It is confirming for me to see women in their 30s (my wife' age is 36) with kids (we have two, 6 & 8) that have a lot of sex and even want more! We have sex twice a week (I'd like every day)...but I think she'd like about once every 8-10 days. She tries to normalize her feelings on this and says stuff like "I'm just like other Moms.". Hmmm...well not according to a majority of the replies in this thread so far...just sayin'. Frustrating to say the least. 

Free hugs,
CC


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

early 30s 4 kids 14/7 married 10 together before 8 sexual activity 4/5 times some times want it more sometimes less still need talk time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hlnlnge (Jan 22, 2009)

Age

34

2. Marital Status

Married

3. Children? How many? Ages?

2 aged 2 and 6

4. How often do you have sex with your partner?

once a month

5. Do you want more...same or less sex than you currently have?

more


----------



## dazedconfused (Nov 6, 2010)

Here's another minority answer!

1. Age - 26 & as with someone else in the best shape of my life

2. Marital Status - Married

3. Children? How many? Ages? 1 child, 16 months

4. How often do you have sex with your partner? I only need one hand to count how many times in the past year

5. Do you want more...same or less sex than you currently have? MORE!! I would do it every day if I still felt a romantic attraction towards my husband, unfortunately we are having some issues in that dept


----------



## dazedconfused (Nov 6, 2010)

Ching Chang - You're lucky your wife gives it to you twice a week compared to my response! Take the other replies into account also


----------



## sntdwn2ufrmhvn (May 20, 2010)

1. Age: 25

2. Marital Status: basically married

3. Children? yes How many? 2 Ages? 4 yrs and 14 wks

4. How often do you have sex with your partner? varies, 2-3 times a week

5. Do you want more...same or less sex than you currently have? more more more


----------



## samiam7 (Nov 11, 2010)

Can we have a poll for men?


----------



## lace5262 (Oct 13, 2010)

chingchang said:


> 1. Age - almost 32
> 
> 2. Marital Status - married
> 
> ...


----------



## chingchang (Sep 21, 2010)

Showoff! :smthumbup:

CC


----------



## chingchang (Sep 21, 2010)

dazedconfused said:


> Ching Chang - You're lucky your wife gives it to you twice a week compared to my response! Take the other replies into account also


It's all relative I suppose. But...it really isn't about "giving it to me". I could actually have it more if I pushed it. The problem is I'm tired of being the only one bringing sexual energy to the table. I actually feel lonely...like even my wife can't relate to me. What I want is for her to be sexually desirous of me...not just be "ok" with having sex with me. Men...just like women...need to be desired by their partner. I want her to treat me like she did when I asked her to marry me. Basically...she was all over me...I couldn't even keep up. Now...if I don't initiate it would happen maybe 1-2 month. The thing is...I know there are married women out there that have a lot of sex and would love to have more. So it isn't like I want something that isn't possible or doesn't exist. We could get into the nitty-gritty of the relationship...but to spare you...I'll just say that I'm a keeper. I treat her with respect and love. The problem is she isn't willing to do the things necessary to restore her libido...which is killing me. I'm starting to feel like my marriage is a death sentence. Sorry about the negativity.

CC


----------



## Wantloveback (Nov 22, 2010)

1. 29

2. Married

3. Children
How many2
Ages 3 & 5

4. How often do you have sex with your partner? once a week (Maybe) more like 3 times a month

5. Do you want more...same or less sex than you currently have?

Want more, but need more romance first!


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

age: 40
status: married 16 years
kids: 9, 10, 16, 20 and 21
amount: 2x per week to 2x per month, it varies
want more: yup


----------



## Amberwaves (Nov 26, 2010)

age: 39
status: 9 years
kids: an 8 year-old bio. child, 13 year-old stepchild
amount: 1-2 times a week to once a month
want more: nope, happy the way it is, or no sex would be good. Actually, like wantloveback, I would like more attention and time with him, more romance.


----------

